# Problems with netatalk 2.2.3



## aXon (May 28, 2012)

I have upgraded my netatalk port to version 2.2.3 and cannot use my AFP shares any longer, as it comes up with this message under OS X Lion 10.7.4 as soon as user/pass are typed in:


```
The version of the server you are trying to connect to is not supported. 
Please contact your system administrator to resolve the problem.
```

and no errors or debug messages can be found for afpd/netatalk/cnid_db. I have deinstalled the port and reinstalled it again but no luck. I have following options selected: Zeroconf and Sendfile support if that helps.

I have found the same message for a Gentoo system, so it is not just me.


----------



## Matty (May 28, 2012)

Have the same problem. A quick [cmd=]pkg_add -r -f netatalk[/cmd] reinstalled 2.2.2 and eventually fixed the problem for now.


----------



## serverhamster (May 28, 2012)

It's not just you. I can also no longer access my afp shares. There was no warning in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## gkontos (May 28, 2012)

Edit /usr/local/etc/afpd.conf and replace at the end:

[CMD=""]- -tcp -noddp -uamlist uams_dhx.so,uams_dhx2.so[/CMD]

with 

[CMD=""]- -tcp -noddp -uamlist uams_dhx_passwd.so,uams_dhx2_passwd.so[/CMD]

Restart the service and you are good to go.


----------



## franklahm (May 29, 2012)

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.network.netatalk.devel/10496
-f


----------



## twarkent (May 30, 2012)

I tried updating the -uamlist settings in /usr/local/etc/afpd.conf.  Got the same error after restarting the service, restarting the machine, and trying some other combinations.  Netatalk 2.2.3 just does not want to play with OSX 10.7.4 machines.

I have gone with Matty's suggestion for now until I can find another solution.  Unfortunately, the version installed from binary packages was 2.2.1 rather than 2.2.2 which I had compiled before the upgrade to 2.2.3.


----------



## gkontos (May 30, 2012)

twarkent said:
			
		

> I tried updating the -uamlist settings in /usr/local/etc/afpd.conf.  Got the same error after restarting the service, restarting the machine, and trying some other combinations.  Netatalk 2.2.3 just does not want to play with OSX 10.7.4 machines.



Strange, it works on 2 different AFP TM servers that I have. All clients are running 10.7.4.


----------



## twarkent (May 30, 2012)

Deinstalled 2.2.1 and reinstalled 2.2.3.  I tried with a number of 10.7.4 clients and also a 10.7.3 client but no luck.  Still got the same error.  I noticed you mentioned you are using this for TM.  I am using it for both TM as well as a file share and neither works.  TM just says the backup disk is not available.

/usr/local/etc/afpd.conf:

```
default:
- -tcp -noddp -uamlist uams_dhx_passwd.so,uams_dhx2_passwd.so
```

/usr/local/etc/AppleVolumes.default:

```
:DEFAULT: options:upriv,usedots
/tank "tank" cnidscheme:dbd options:upriv,usedots,invisibledots
```

`afpd -V`

```
afpd 2.2.3 - Apple Filing Protocol (AFP) daemon of Netatalk

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under
the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software
Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or (at your option) any later
version. Please see the file COPYING for further information and details.

afpd has been compiled with support for these features:

          AFP versions:	1.1 2.0 2.1 2.2 3.0 3.1 3.2 3.3 
DDP(AppleTalk) Support:	Yes
         CNID backends:	dbd last tdb 
           SLP support:	No
      Zeroconf support:	Avahi
  TCP wrappers support:	Yes
         Quota support:	No
   Admin group support:	Yes
    Valid shell checks:	Yes
      cracklib support:	No
        Dropbox kludge:	No
  Force volume uid/gid:	No
            EA support:	ad | sys
           ACL support:	Yes
          LDAP support:	No

             afpd.conf:	/usr/local/etc/afpd.conf
   AppleVolumes.system:	/usr/local/etc/AppleVolumes.system
  AppleVolumes.default:	/usr/local/etc/AppleVolumes.default
    afp_signature.conf:	/usr/local/etc/afp_signature.conf
      afp_voluuid.conf:	/usr/local/etc/afp_voluuid.conf
         afp_ldap.conf:	not supported
       UAM search path:	/usr/local/libexec/netatalk-uams/
  Server messages path:	/usr/local/etc/msg/
              lockfile:	/var/spool/lock/afpd
```

Took the server down and renamed the afp_signature.conf and afp_voluuid.conf files to see if that would make a difference.  

Not sure what else to try at this point.


----------



## gkontos (May 30, 2012)

Did you use the ZEROCONF option when you built net/netatalk?

Also, the port has been patched again. You might want to upgrade.


----------



## twarkent (May 31, 2012)

Yep, the ZEROCONF option was enabled as per default settings.  Avahi was listed under the "Zeroconf support" entry I pasted from the Netatalk version info.

Tonight I deinstalled 2.2.1, did a *portsnap fetch/update*, and rebuilt 2.2.3.  I didn't update my configs now that there is a patch for UAMS backward compatibility.  My 10.7.4 clients had no issues connecting to the server now.  Thanks gkontos for the heads up on the patch!


----------



## gkontos (May 31, 2012)

twarkent said:
			
		

> Yep, the ZEROCONF option was enabled as per default settings.  Avahi was listed under the "Zeroconf support" entry I pasted from the Netatalk version info.



I am glad it worked for you. Just for future reference, I always disable the ZEROCONF option because it is pulling AVAHI which usually causes different problems.


----------

